# Air Compressor



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

Ok so its time to get the Air compressor now that I am really going to do this restore project. here is where I am asking for help and Recommendations. I am looking for oil system. as quite as it can be,strong enough to run all the air tools needed, (like DA sander, Cut off tools, inline sander, air chisel and sprayers for frame and maybe primer coats. and here is the kicker I dont have 220 volt in the house so I will need to go with 110. I am new to this and I am not looking for the ubber shop air compressor. any ideas guys? thanks again


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

get the one with the most CFM in your price range, will you be spraying paint? if so you will need a larger tank.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a 30 gallon craftsmen I bought 3 years ago. runs great, quite by comparison, mobile, 110, and I run framing nails, air guns, grinders, impacts, ratchets. like stated above, if it is a consistent use tool, like a spray gun, get the compressor with the most CFM to keep up. tank size is only going to help if you do a lot!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You can wire a seperate 220 circuit if you have room in your box. It's not that difficult. You're probably going to want at least a 60 gal stand alone compressor with about 13cfm. Mine is 11.5cfm which is really not enough for a sprayer......


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Some of the big 110v compressors run at 20amps or more. Most home 110v wiring is 20amps at best. You might blow breakers all the time with a big 110v. You can get some 220v cord, a dryer plug on one end, and what every you are running on for a plug on your compressor. Put on the other end of the wire a box that mates it. Then just use the dryer outlet if it is close to the garage. If it is not and you only have 110v. Make sure that you get a 110v compressor with a motor that is 15 to 20 amps max. CFM is what you want not high pressure.


----------

